# GMC 2500 HD Steering Problem



## tiaquessa (Jan 24, 2010)

I've been filling in for a friend of mine while he's on vacation. He has a 2006 GMC 2500HD. Last storm, the PS pump went along with the power brakes at the same time. Can someone tell me how and WHY the PS and the brakes are on the same system. It was fixed, and what do you know- this morning at 4am, plowing a parking lot, it happened again. WTF!!


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

the brakes are hydrolically boosted by the power steering pump


----------



## NCat496 (Mar 30, 2008)

That happened to me last weekend, pretty scarry when you loose steering and breaks at the same time.


----------



## bchurch05 (Dec 6, 2009)

sounds like something is dead heading the pump like a blockage or something not working right.


----------



## Scott13136 (Dec 25, 2008)

they still work, just need more umph. same thing happens if you loose the belt.


----------



## tiaquessa (Jan 24, 2010)

Just had it fixed again. The mechanic said he's never seen a NEW AC Delco PS pump arrive bad from the factory. Well, there's a first time for everything. Anyway, another NEW one is on, and we'll see what happens. I may find out tonight if this snow keeps up.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

I've had a couple Delco reman pumps fail right out of the box over the last few years (high quality stuff ) so that's a possibility but I'll also bet the shop also didn't properly flush the system before installing the replacement pump as few do. So any debris/contaminates from the old pump will take out the new one in a short order.


----------



## NCat496 (Mar 30, 2008)

B&B;1003425 said:


> I've had a couple Delco reman pumps fail right out of the box over the last few years (high quality stuff ) so that's a possibility but I'll also bet the shop also didn't properly flush the system before installing the replacement pump as few do. So any debris/contaminates from the old pump will take out the new one in a short order.


Funny you say that B&B because when I picked my truck up after having the pump put in under warranty the service manager said dont expect it to last long. So he said he ordered a new or aftermarket I cant remember.


----------



## Brad Ent (Nov 26, 2008)

We lost the PS pump in our Silverado and installed a NAPA reman and it hasn't been right from day one. They told me the squeek would go away after the bearing seats.... 5K miles later, still squeeks when its cold, we're driving it until is breaks again.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

NCat496;1003717 said:


> Funny you say that B&B because when I picked my truck up after having the pump put in under warranty the service manager said dont expect it to last long. So he said he ordered a new or aftermarket I cant remember.


Yes thats why when I stated I've had a few defective right out of the box I meant because right after that I stopped using them. I don't know who the rebuilder is now for the Declo hydraulics but their quality control certainly isn't what the last one was. Their rack & pinions are just as bad. The last one of those I used the first two in a row were bad right out of the box. And installing a rack twice on a front wheel drive Cadillac is no fun twice in one day.



Brad Ent;1003742 said:


> We lost the PS pump in our Silverado and installed a NAPA reman and it hasn't been right from day one. They told me the squeek would go away after the bearing seats.... 5K miles later, still squeeks when its cold, we're driving it until is breaks again.


If you're sure it's the pump causing the noise then they fed you a line of BS. A PS pump has no "seating" period and it should have been quite from day one.

Most all pumps you buy from the common parts stores (NAPA, Autozone etc) are all re-manufactured by the same company, A1 Cardone. I myself have always had good luck with them. May have gotten a single defective one in the last 5 years or so but thats about it. Most replacement pump issues come from contamination in the system from the previous pump and I always flush the system before installing new components so that's likely why there's seldom an issue.


----------



## Brad Ent (Nov 26, 2008)

I know, bearing seating was pretty lame.
So my options are remove it (essentially loose the truck for a day) and exchange it for another rebuilt unit or run it until it breaks again.
Once it warms up we may dig into it again.
We had the water pump and PS pump go all in the same month.
The joys of old equipment.


----------



## jrodgers (Feb 14, 2001)

How do you flush the system? I have to do mine along with my fuel line cooler. What is the exact part called for the brake/ps, booster pump? hydro pump? brake booster?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Flushing the system whether you're doing it due to a failed components or simply as preventative maintenance (which is wise every 25K on any truck thats worked hard) it isn't difficult by any means, so it's a job you can do yourself.

1) Raise the front wheels off the ground. This reduces the load on the system as you flush it.

2) Remove the return hose from the hydro-boost unit on the firewall. This one will be the one nearest the top and usually has a formed curve in it. Add a few extra feet of rubber hose to the removed hose with a nipple and clamp so you can route it out over the fender and down into a drain pan of your choice. Place a plug or vacuum cap over the open hose nipple on the hydro-boost unit where you removed the hose to prevent fluid loss and ultimately a mess under the truck

3) Start the engine and slowly turn the wheels lock to lock while also gently applying the brakes. Do this for approx 25 seconds or so or until you hear any abnormal noise from the PS pump, which indicates it's out of fluid so stop and turn off the engine immediately. Some trucks will empty the reservoir in under 25 seconds so keep an ear on it. Once it's low on fluid simply re-fill the reservoir again with fresh fluid and repeat the procedure again. Most systems will require about 5 or 6 refills or two full qts until the complete system has been flushed of old fluid and you can see this when the fluid exiting your extension hose is nice and clean.

4) Once it flushed simply go ahead with your component replacement, or last re-fill and re-installation of the return hose if you're doing it as a preventative maintenance measure.

This is also a good time to upgrade to synthetic PS fluid as doing so makes a noticeable improvement in both the weak low speed steering assist that many trucks are plagued with as well as improving braking assist too. Cheap easy upgrade.


----------

